

Why some smart people give bad advice? - rajesh301
http://www.rajeshsetty.com/2012/02/21/why-some-smart-people-give-bad-advice/

======
sodiumphosphate
Why do some smart people believe in nonsense?

I'm no psychologist, but I speculate it has something to do with emotion-
driven self-deception.

